# Help with filing taxes and other things



## pylion (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to do my taxes for my business and I have a few questions that I hope you guys can help me with
-What kind of industry is my business(i do sublimation, embroidery and screen printing)
-any suggestion on how to keep income and expenses organized and simple? (software or any advice)
-any tip for filing taxes

Thank you, I hope you guys can help me.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

pylion said:


> -What kind of industry is my business(i do sublimation, embroidery and screen printing)
> 
> -any suggestion on how to keep income and expenses organized and simple?
> 
> Just double check everything....make sure you have all of your expenses entered.


I used 323100 for the code and I think that Quickbooks is the best. As for advise...I would just say double check EVERYTHING.


----------



## pylion (Jul 27, 2009)

Would this(323100) cover the works that i do with embroidery and sublimation (mugs, tiles, magnets, t-shirts, plates).. do i have to put a specific industry?
and which Quickbook program do you use?

Thanks


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I use Quickbooks Pro.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

pylion said:


> Would this(323100) cover the works that i do with embroidery and sublimation (mugs, tiles, magnets, t-shirts, plates).. do i have to put a specific industry?
> and which Quickbook program do you use?
> 
> Thanks


I also do embroidery and still used that #...I am pretty sure you cannot select multiple #, but rather you should select your main business.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

You should just select the closest code possible. You can only use one code. Do the best you can.

I use PeachTree Complete.

You should absolutely invest in accounting software. It makes life SO much easier!


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I highly recommend quickbooks as well


----------

